# Between center bushings



## Tclem

I turn my pens on a mandrel but have seen and hear I people turning them between centers. I've hear of specials bushing so my question is. Does anybody turn between center with the mandrel bushings and what are pros and cons?
Thanks
Tony


----------



## Wildthings

Tony I turn all my pens and calls between centers now and quit using bushings altogether. A good set of calipers takes the place of the bushings and is more accurate especially after the bushings change size from being sanded on over and over. I use a dead center in the headstock and a live center in the tailstock. Turn the round and when I get close to the correct size I caliper the fitting and then check the blank and then sneak up on the correct size on the blank. Adjust that for the type of finish you going to apply

Barry

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tclem

May have to try that after this batch on some practice blanks. I'm finding that I'm getting some wobble on my mandrel and have even had to turn the blank around and true it up again to get it perfect round


----------



## rdabpenman

I do the same as Berry.
You will find that stock bushing quality control is terrible and the same goes for bushings that are made for turning between centers for sale by various vendors and suppliers.
They are a waste of money.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem

So just put the live centers in the tubes then?
Thanks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TMAC

Tony if you can find a contractor to get some scraps of solid surface countertops like corian, you can turn your own bushings so you don't put too much pressure on the brass tubes. If they swell obviously your pen kits won't fit well.


----------



## ironman123

Tony, I do like Barry and Les. I started with bushings and mandrel then used a mandrel saver or whatever that thing was. About a year ago I saw on the pen forum that someone explained about TBC and I tried it and still do it. Sending you a PM.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Johnturner

Sounds interesting - I'm not as advanced as you guys. Is between centers only for 1 section pens? If not how do you do a two tube pen??

Ray
Can you send me the explanation that you sent to Tony? Thanks
John

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Tclem said:


> May have to try that after this batch on some practice blanks. I'm finding that I'm getting some wobble on my mandrel and have even had to turn the blank around and true it up again to get it perfect round


 That's why I went to TBCs - the out of round caused by using the mandrels

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ChrisN

I use standard bushings TBC to give me an idea of where to stop. I usually turn them down to ~.01" oversized, then I remove them from the bushings, and finish turning using calipers to measure the blank. Mounting the tube directly on the centers helps to remove any runout that may be introduced by the manufacturer's bushings.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

Tclem said:


> So just put the live centers in the tubes then?
> Thanks


Yes! dead center in the headstock - live center in the tailstock and mount a single tubed blank between them. Advance the tailstock until the blank starts spinning. I then slightly tighten it til I can't stop the live center by hand



Johnturner said:


> Is between centers only for 1 section pens? If not how do you do a two tube pen??



No!! one at a time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Parks

Tony,
Check out these products for TBC. http://penturnersproducts.com


----------



## Tclem

JR Parks said:


> Tony,
> Check out these products for TBC. http://penturnersproducts.com


Haven't been able to get that site to open for 3 days now


----------



## JR Parks

I had the same problem last night trying to get this for you. I was just there 5 mins ago so John may have had a problem with his site/server.


----------



## Tclem

JR Parks said:


> I had the same problem last night trying to get this for you. I was just there 5 mins ago so John may have had a problem with his site/server.


Ok I'll keep trying but I googles it before I posted this and couldn't get on that was one of the reasons I asked here but I will try again


----------



## Wildthings

Opened for me just now FYI

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Caffery

Thanks guys, learned a lot from this post.


----------



## Bean_counter

I'd get what y can from John I've heard he isn't going to make them anymore. Classicnib.com is supposed to be carrying some by the end of the month. They are made by constant from lazerlinez.com. I have some of john'sand constant's and they are both good bushngs. I only own them for the few kits I make a ton of like the bolt, Sierra, and cigar... The rest of the time I just mic them down, if you go to far just build up with CA.


----------

